# Bow fishing for carp- do you have to keep them?



## smittyslayor

Response (Terry Cook) - 06/04/2009 11:20 AM
A true sportsman will not bowfish without intending to keep each fish shot. Using a bow is NOT the same as hook and line fishing where "catch and immediate release" may be practiced because the arrow causes death or significant injury from which the fish is unlikely to recover. You should NOT pull the arrow out and release the fish back to the water. It is also illegal to deposit fish offal in any waters of the state or on any lands, private or public.

As to when a fish is deeply hooked (or swallows the hook) and you are practicing catch and release, you should cut the line as close to the hook as possible. A steel hook will rust away leaving the fish unharmed.

Michigan DNR
Law Enforcement Division


----------



## Carpmaster

Case Closed!


----------

